# HP Compaq DX2400 upgrade



## artemus_tsf (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope this is the best place for my post. gonna try to upgrade my HP Compaq DX2400 computer to Win7 Professional OS (OEM) this wknd. anybody been down this road before? i'm concerned i may not find suitable drivers for all internal components. HP sppt would only say they've never tested such an old computer with win7 before. would appreciate any suggestion for driver locations. don't know what to expect. it may fire up and recognize everything just fine. the processor may have some issues but hey. nothing ventured...will let ya know how i make out if anyone's interested.
thanks in advance!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you looked here yet? No 64 bit drivers but if that isn't an issue, you should be good to go.
HP Compaq dx2400 Microtower PC -  Download drivers and software - specify product name - HP Business Support Center


----------

